# Ignition switch 69 gto problems



## dbocquin (Nov 25, 2010)

I replaced the ignition switch but cannot get any power. Lights don't work, radio, etc. I have played around with the position of the switch on the column by moving it a little each way but when I turn the key still nothing. One time it did get power and car started but then back to nothing. I have tried moving the rod coming off the ignition to different positions in the switch (sliding adjustment on switch) but still no good. Very frustrated. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like a "serious problem"! I'll take the car off your hands  

In all seriousness, it could be a number of things. I would "ohm out" the switch in the various positions to make sure the switch is operating correctly. If the switch is good, then its most likely the wiring back to the fuse panel or bulkhead connectors. Good luck.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

If the switch is still in the car it might be easier to use a test light instead of the ohm meter.


----------

